# Need advice on waterfowl camera (non P&S)



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive been bouncing around the web trying to figure out what kind of camera would best suit my needs, but the research and sheer number of options is flat out overwhelming.

Soooo, what I'm after is certain characteristics/models to look for. I have been shooting with an array of point and shoot cameras, but I am limited to non-movement photos and the zoom and detail is lacking. The outcome is always a little blurry and I feel like it is missing the quality. So now I am looking for a higher end camera that I can take some action photos of waterfowl in motion AND use for random shots in the field, as well as harvest photos. I would also like to use it for fishing photos as well.

Of course, size is going to be a little bit of a compromise (I dont need to get pics from a mile out, but would like to catch photos of birds in flight at 35-45 yards +/-).

Any opinions would be well accepted and appreciated. Price range is $500-$800.

I just feel my pictures aren't turning out as good as they could with a better camera...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Few more... see how they kind of look cloudy and a bit out of focus? (All pics are with a Canon SD870 IS)


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

So basically, I want to take all my photos to the next level... Maybe not making the cover of Ducks Unlimited magazine, but definetely some that could make it to "filler" photos in books or magazines.

(My goal is to produce good quality photos to offer to clients of shots before, during and after the trip) 




Aside : the muzzle photo was done on a tripod...


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Canon just announced the PowerShot SX40 HS, MSRP $430. It doesn't look like they are shipping just yet. The SX40 will replace the SX30, and I would expect to see clearance price reductions on the SX30. B&H is selling the SX30 for $400 with free shipping. If it were me, I'd wait on the SX40.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Some of those photos would "pop" more if you used a flash -- even in the daylight. Helps eliminate shadows in the faces, etc, as well.

Only problem with a nice DSLR is that you have to pack that to the field as well, usually in less than optimal conditions.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

DSLR is what your looking for in regards to the quality and range of the photos, but the problem is that it's not really small or suited for waterfowl environments. You could get a Nikon 3000 series along with some weather protective gear for it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WATERPROOF-...amera_Underwater_Housings&hash=item2eb7d91be9


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive tried shooting with and without a flash, but with water present, it makes things difficult. I get a reflection off of all kinds of stuff when standing in the timber.

I have also noticed that with my cannon, my pictures usually turn out EXTREMELY dark if I have too much light, which happens often on sunny days in the timber. Shadows are rough to work around too.


I am still looking around and doing research for one.... What brand should I stick with? 


Also, and I dont mean to sound dumb, but I am new to the non-P&S world.... With the models mentioned above by F4F, can you add on a better lens? I guess my question is, do they make models that you can NOT add a lens to?


Thanks for your help guys.... this camera stuff is alot to absorb.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

when I read what you want to do, I think DLSR ($500-$1k) with a $1000 + lens. Inside your price range, though, you will be limited to "Super zooms" (like the Cannon SX40 mentioned above)- the basic camera (image sensor, Focus ability, CPU) will be of similar quality to a point& shoot, but with a long zoom lens - some get out to 500mm-800mm+ equivalent, while still getting <28mm on the wide end. However, with a super zoom, the basic picture taking ability will not be much, if any better than your current P&S - it will just have a longer lens. Also, the super zooms have a fixed lens - no changing lenses.

To really take the pictures to the "next level" you need a better/bigger sensor, and a fast, accurate focus - both which almost any dSLR will give you. but then you break your budget.
Cannon system - about $2k. big lens is splash-proof, body and wide zoom lens is not.
EOS_Rebel_T3i + basic wide zoom lens
Zoom lens - 70-300mm, f4 - a "budget pro" lens, popular with soccer moms with a big budget

Personal I shoot Olympus, but it is hard to recommend Olympus right now, they are trying hard to re-invent themselves. I like the direction they are going, but the future of the system is not clear. As an up side, though, some Oly Pros are dumping their gear. The last-generation of their Pro body (Olympus E3) can be had used for about what that cannon sold for, and it is a weather-proof body. Also the weather-proof, semi-pro 50-200 lens is available for a little more than 1/2 the cannon lens.
E3 kit - $2000, all pro grade, weather proof
used E3, like new, $750
Oly 14-54 weather-proof wide zoom, $465 like new
50-200 F2.8-3.5, $751

Or for less $, more equivlent to the cannon kit - 
E-620 + kit lens (not weather-proof) the 50-200(weatherproof) above, for about $1300
E620 + kit lens, $525


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

So basically, these power zoom models are going to give me a little more optical zooming capabilities, but the quality of the photo will stay the same, as well as not be able to catch any action shots? And it will be in a larger package..... ugh.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

More or less, yes. Some of the higher end super-zooms will haveBetter controld, slightly better image processing, and a bit better focusing, but they will not be anywhere near dSLR abilitys.

With all that said, if I have good light and can use base ISO, my Oly SP570 (super zoom) has taken some really nice, sharp, detailed pictures. But if the light is off a bit (to little or too much) it goes to **** much faster than my dSLR (Oly E410).


----------

